# PubMed- Irritable bowel syndrome a rhinitis of the gut?



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Irritable bowel syndrome a rhinitis of the gut?*

Gastroenterology. 2011 Apr 21;

Authors: Allescher HD, Storr M

PMID: 21515275 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

